# What excercise do YOU do :) ?



## Love Bunny

What excercise do you do to keep in shape/lose weight? What works for you?

Thought this thread would be good for people stuck in an excercise rut and maybe give others a few ideas to try something new!

My main excercises are sit ups and hooping, I reaaallly wouldn't mind a treadmill or excercise bike though! I'm not a huge fan of gyms so I prefer stuff I can do in my home and garden :D plus its either cheap or FREE!!!

x


----------



## mummy3

Currently I do plenty of walking, I used to do long distance running and very much miss it:-(


----------



## Logan's Mum

The only exercise I do at the moment is going out every day with the pram for a walk of a couple of miles at least (apart from my cleaning day :dishes:) I used to go bouldering and indoor rock-climbing but havent been for a few weeks and rrrrreeeaallllyyy need to start going again! Bought some New Rock boots recently that add a few lbs to me legs so walking MUST be more of a work-out now.... :haha:


----------



## lily123

I'm an absolute fitness FREAK, nearly to the point of obsession :haha:

Before i fell pregnant i used to spend at least 3 hours in the Gym every day - even if i started work or college at 9AM and didn't finish until late, i'd find time! Would much prefer not to have people everywhere whilst i work out, but i was usually so blinkered i wouldn't notice anyone else, oops!

I'd do chardio (bike and treadmill) to warm up, then spend a lifetime on the stepping machine and doing all the toning machines for legs, including adductors/abductors (they BURNED!) For my arms, chest and back i'd do the lateral pull down machines and many sets of barbell weights.
I'd do 50 sets of 10 sit ups and crunches followed by a huge stretch out. By that time i'd be so sweaty and disgusting, i'd just have to jump in the pool :haha:

...Now i can barely walk around the block without getting tired  I'm not gonna have time for my rediculous fitness schedule once LO is here of course, so i'm thinking of getting a couple of home gym things second hand :thumbup:

Oh and i also wear Masai Shoes, not the most attractive footwear but they are fantastic for toning up thighs and bums - did wonders on mine :haha: can't wear them at the moment though, i've tried to but they just throw me wayyyy off balance!

xx


----------



## Butternut

I was an endurance rider and was riding every day till 12 weeks - and really miss it as it burned the calories!! Have been walking 40mins to an hour a day most days and swimming 1.5km once or twice a week. But tell me how to stop eating!! It's going to be hell to get all this weight off again!


----------



## Kitten

I use my Wii Fit/Wii Fit Plus for Yoga/Muscle workouts and have done it enough that I now know enough of the workouts to be able to just do a couple here and there while watching TV or looking after LO without having to set the Wii Fit up.

I walk a lot whilst babywearing, dance around the house a lot, I take LO swimming but I used to be a swimming addict. I have a stepper at home which is good for doing in front of the TV on an evening, like just walking on the spot (and it stops me being bored and snacking instead!). I was a lot more active before I got pregnant, I used to love the gym but now I don't have the time or money.


----------



## caz & bob

i go the gym everyday but these last couple of weeks i have been riding the bike i love keeping fit xx :) xx


----------



## Donna35

I do Davina Mc Call exercise dvds they're really good work up quite a sweat

Thinking about investing in some Skecher masai-type shoes to walk about in - has anyone used these and are they worth getting??


----------



## Love Bunny

Ask lily123 about the masai shoes :flower: ! x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Rosemary Conley dvds.I have 2 good ones and really want her new one.
Wii Fit Plus is good and My Fitness Coach for the Wii.
I also have a twistboard :)


----------



## amandad192

I have my exercise bike in the living room where I can see the TV. (For anyone looking to buy a bike asda do one for £35 plus £5 delivery) I also bought a hulahoop yesterday and will be starting a bit of hooping everyday from tomoz. I don't drive so I walk a lot and have been doing a lot of shopping lately so even more walking!


----------



## lily123

I'm gonna definitely get a hula hoop for after i've had LO!
I heard they're really good for helping tone up the tummy.
xxx


----------



## Farie

I have Davina DVD's which I try to do once a week, cycle twice a week (about 10km each time) and do the horse, riding about 4 days a week, I also walk a lot with the dog and because I dont drive.
I've stopped the Davina DVD since my BFP and have ordered her pre and post natel ones, I'm still cycling but at a slower pace. And still riding.
I've also just got the Wii back out and will do yoga on that at least 3 days a week with a little step thrown in!


----------



## Essie

I'm trying to lose some weight before TTC so have just bought myself a cross trainer. So far i'm loving it. I don't really like the gym, don't like to exercise in front of people, but with this i can just put on a film or something and exercise away in my front room.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I haven't actually started any sort of exercise habit yet, but I intend on getting a hula-hoop, a jump rope, and a volleyball. Plus, I'm going to be taking Aiden to the park a lot when the weather gets nicer and taking both the kids for walks.

I figured a hula-hoop and jump rope would be fun things to do. Plus, jump roping really can kick your ass. :haha: 

I want to get this DVD called Flirty Girl Fitness. Basically it's a workout DVD series that teaches you things like chair dancing, strip teasing, and pole dancing. :winkwink:


----------



## faille

I do cross trainer for 30mins x3 times a week.

I'm thinking of starting skipping to do on the alternative days as I wanna tone, not lose weight. Just need to invest in a good rope!


My mum does the trampoline - might be an option for someone reading this!


----------



## MiraReyna

Hi I Am using Cardio for shape/lose weight,its helps me A Lot for lose weight


----------



## candeur

None :blush: I don't even own a pair of trainers! I'm doing Race for Life this year though and I'm going to work hard to get my fitness up.


----------



## Savannah1

I mentioned in another thread, im doing 'Jordans workout dvd'
I know most people don't like her but i do, and in her dvd shes not the one showing you the workout - its her trainer and shes just doing it with him but its a great dvd can feel it working - it mixes cardio with toning and it involves alot of kicking and punching (not eachother haha) so your constantly working on your legs, abs and arms and then your constantly on your toes bouncing so it works at the stomach.


----------



## MoriahToniOwe

Hi I am using Cardio Daily ..


----------



## katycam

Savannah1 said:


> I mentioned in another thread, im doing 'Jordans workout dvd'
> I know most people don't like her but i do, and in her dvd shes not the one showing you the workout - its her trainer and shes just doing it with him but its a great dvd can feel it working - it mixes cardio with toning and it involves alot of kicking and punching (not eachother haha) so your constantly working on your legs, abs and arms and then your constantly on your toes bouncing so it works at the stomach.

I like her anyway buy the DVD is brill. Really works :)


----------



## Weeplin

I walk everyday although the amount varies. Sometimes its to Asda, always the school run but I also walk into town usually once weekly which is a bit of a treck.

I also do Billy Blanks Tae Bo! :D I have the Ultimate collection. I do this every evening except weekends for around 40 mins.


----------



## shortie58

If I am doing excercise dvd's I find the Hannah Waterman one is fantastic and a good all over workout, If I go to the gym I love the treadmill then do some weights. But the latest craze for me is Spinning, I just started this last week and Im already hooked love it. In summer hubby and I go out on our bikes which I also love.

Lesley


----------



## Inge

I walk into town which is about 40mins and back again.
I do 30-45 mins on my exercise bike that I keep in my bedroom 5-6 days a week.
In september il be walking to college 3 days a week and thats about 1 hour walk each way. I have so much energy and feel guilty if I dont do some exericise a day.


----------



## June_Sprite74

Love Bunny said:


> What excercise do you do to keep in shape/lose weight? What works for you?
> 
> Thought this thread would be good for people stuck in an excercise rut and maybe give others a few ideas to try something new!
> 
> My main excercises are sit ups and hooping, I reaaallly wouldn't mind a treadmill or excercise bike though! I'm not a huge fan of gyms so I prefer stuff I can do in my home and garden :D plus its either cheap or FREE!!!
> 
> x

LoveBunny, sit ups won't help you lose weight, and in my experience it's negligible if they'll do anything after having 3 kids, only if you are very good at them and do 200 a day!! I'm speaking from experience. My tummy is not in the best shape after 2 kids. 

I would recommend skipping in the garden - At least 200 a day. With your kids it's possibly not likely that you can do much more. I am pretty active now but my kids are 13 and 8, It wasn't until the 8 year old was 4 that I started to think how fat I'd become. I started cycling to work and running. 

When I used to go to the gym i always remember what the instructor said "Always work your heart for 20 minutes until you are out of breath" This is what I've done since and it worked for me. 

If you do want to do any exercise class, do spinning - It's fantastic for fat burning - Make sure you ask the instructor what level he is teaching. I went to my first spinning class and it nearly killed me, it was advanced!!! It looks ridiculous but it's really fun and if you do it once a week with skipping etc, you really see results.

Oh, I'll add this: I wouldn't waste your money on a treadmill as the home ones (at least the ones I could afford) are not very good. I know you said you don't like gyms, but do try to go to you local council-run gym (are you in UK?). You'll be amazed at the variation of people there - Sundays are good. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pink_Tinks

i walk looooooooooooooads!! 
go up and down 2 flights of stairs about 50 times a day lol
aqua fit
wii fit (love it!)
and buggy fit  

im in better shape now than before i was pregnant - only with a jelly belly lol


----------

